# Looking for a good paladin example (TV/Movie)



## Chells (Feb 19, 2009)

My son is starting a paladin but is having a hard time coming up with personality for his character. Can anyone think of a good example of a paladin type character from a TV show or movie. I figured if he could watch the show/movie it might help him shape a personality for his character. Keep in mind he's only 11 so I'd rather not have anything too adult. I was thinking there was probably a good anime example but it is not my genre.


----------



## Kolvin (Feb 19, 2009)

Van Helsing is a good example IMO. Holy Warrior defeats monsters and vampires. Can't get more paladin-like than that.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Feb 19, 2009)

Captain Kronos Vampire Hunter

Awesome paladin.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Feb 19, 2009)

Superman is a paladin, as is Captain America (Steve Rogers, not James Barnes).


----------



## Roger (Feb 19, 2009)

Iron Man, from the movie, after he has his big change of heart.


Cheers,
Roger


----------



## Drkfathr1 (Feb 19, 2009)

The Lone Ranger. 
Obi-Wan Kenobi
Luke Skywalker


----------



## Mark (Feb 19, 2009)

Clip the sex scenes from Excalibur and he could watch a classic Paladin turned fallen Paladin that doesn't require a total switch to evil, just zealotry and atonement.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 19, 2009)

Greetings!

*Ivanhoe*

Starring: Robert Taylor, Elizabeth Taylor, Joan Fontaine, George Sanders, Emlyn Williams
Directors: Joseph Barbera, Richard Thorpe, and William Hanna.
MGM Studios, 1952.
Based on the original book, "Ivanhoe" by Sir Walter Scott

*Knights of the Round Table*

Starring: Robert Taylor, Ava Gardner, Mel Ferrer, Johnny Green, Anne Crawford 
Directors: Richard Thorpe
MGM Studios, 1953
Based on Thomas Mallory's 14th century epic story.

*El Cid*

Starring: Charlton Heston, Sophia Loren, Raf Vallone 
Director: Anthony Mann
1961
The film is based on the hero, El Cid, from the 11th century, focused on the efforts of the Spanish to free Spain from the Muslim Moors.

I also recommend the 1979 film, Excalibur. Just edit the brief sex scenes, and it's a fine movie. I saw it when I was 12 though, and it was fine. The brief sex scene is a bit alluring, for sure, especially to a 12 year old boy, but it isn't especially graphic.

As good character-studies, I also recommend many of the famous Westerns starring John Wayne. Many of them are good, and span his career from the 1930's to the 1970's. While westerns are a different genre than medieval, John Wayne often speaks and demonstrates beahvior and attitudes appropriate for a good paladin throughout many of these films. In addition, many of John Wayne's World War II films also do a good job of this as well.

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 19, 2009)

Some suggestions.

Balian and Godfrey from Kingdom of heaven.
Buffy Summers.
Booth in Bones


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm tempted to say Paladin. (Richard Boone from the TV show of the same name, but he was actually more of a Ranger, IMHO.)  

But if you want a true pally, you need to get hold of some episodes of The Lone Ranger with Clayton Moore. That's it, no others need apply.

(Interesting that the Ranger is a paladin and Paladin is a ranger! )


----------



## Crothian (Feb 19, 2009)

Horacio Caine from CSI Miami


----------



## Corinth (Feb 19, 2009)

American Superhero comics, in addition to Captain America (Marvel) and Superman (DC) has Captain Marvel (a.k.a. "The Power of Shazam!").  I add him as an example because a paladin's moral excellence has to base itself in a childlike (but not childish) innocence with regard to the world, from which--informed by knowledge and experience--the paladin can make manifest that childlike insistance upon things being right and fair.


----------



## Mr. Patient (Feb 19, 2009)

Marshal Will Kane (Gary Cooper) from High Noon.


----------



## Mallus (Feb 19, 2009)

The Middleman.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Feb 19, 2009)

Assuming you're playing 4E, any warrior whose actions are determined by total faith (faith in god, nation, or organization) will suffice. As long as the character is willing to sacrifice himself (and anything/everything else) for that faith then you're good to go--that's the kind of selfless devotion that defines a paladin.

Captain America, Superman, and Batman are fine examples of heroes motivated by ideals (as opposed to personal profit). Sturm, from the age-appropriate Dragonlance series, is perhaps the finest example. Harry Potter is arguably being groomed by Dumbledore in Paladin ideals. 

If you're playing 3E or earlier, there's a "Paladin's Code" and the Lawful Good requirement, which makes things much more specific & limited. You've got Joan of Arc and you've got Lancelot (a particularly good example because he falls when he breaks his code). 

Speaking of fallen paladins, Anakin Skywalker in Episodes 2 and 3 is a perfect example of the fall of a 3E-style paladin / rise of a 3E-style blackguard.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 19, 2009)

I could see some good ones as 

a) Corporal Carrot from the discworld novels (Guards! Guards! onwards)

b) Constable Benton Fraser from the tv series "Due South".


----------



## RefinedBean (Feb 19, 2009)

Anime example:  Paladin Alexander Anderson (or something) from Hellsing.  Sinister guy, absolutely dedicated to a morally-ambiguous cause.  Good times.

I love Paladins.  They're the shining, happy face of murder in most D&D games.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 20, 2009)

One of the best examples is probably er. . . _Paladin_. . . from the old TV series _Have Gun — Will Travel_. The first, third, fifth, and ninth incarnations of Doctor Who would be good examples, as well (his other incarnations lean more toward chaos, than order). Robert McCall of _The Equalizer_ also fits the mold. 

Really, the key elements are (as I see it): follows a code, fights to avenge those who cannot avenge themselves in the face of injustice or evil, does these things in a lawful (or at least _orderly_) manner, and has powers or influence that the normal man does not. In many ways, _most_ TV protagonists are paladins.


----------



## Jack7 (Feb 20, 2009)

> I'm tempted to say Paladin. (Richard Boone from the TV show of the same name, but he was actually more of a Ranger, IMHO.)
> 
> But if you want a true pally, you need to get hold of some episodes of The Lone Ranger with Clayton Moore. That's it, no others need apply.
> 
> (Interesting that the Ranger is a paladin and Paladin is a ranger! )




I was gonna say pretty much the same thing EL, and I think that is a very astute observation.

Ivanhoe is a great example as well.
Literature is filled with examples, but modern TV and movies far less so. Few modern heroes are outright good in the Paladin sense. Many modern heroes have much of the anti-hero, the flawed, or even the villain mixed in.

And I suspect you are shooting for more modern examples of TV and movie type Paladins are you not?

The Batman of the new _Brave and the Bold_ series is a very good example. As are Luke Skywalker and Obi-Wan. Superman of course.


----------



## Kzach (Feb 20, 2009)

Horatio Hornblower! This is a seriously awesome TV series and the character is just so darn heroic and good he has to be a paladin.

He'll probably recognise the actor too as the stretchy guy from the Fantastic 4 movies


----------



## JackSmithIV (Feb 20, 2009)

PERFECT example would be...

Peter, from Chronicles of Narnia. Deity would be Aslan, which in that universe is perfectly legitimate.


----------



## jgsugden (Feb 20, 2009)

In 4E, paladins no longer need to be lawful good. This opens the door a bit.

What you're looking for is a dedciated character willing to fit for what they believe to be important. Anyone that is dedciated to their cause could be a good example.

If you're trying to capture the 'heavily armored' aspect as well, you're going to have more difficulty. 

Instead of a role model, perhaps it'd be best to focus on the role to be played. I'd focus on finding something to which he can dedicate his character, and then tell him that he needs to defend that thing at all costs.


----------



## Loonook (Feb 20, 2009)

All of these posts, and no Michael Carpenter from the Dresden Files?

He lives, eats, and breathes Holy Warrior.  Best example of a Paladin I've ever seen in any source material.  Ever.

Slainte,

-Loonook.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Feb 20, 2009)

Ashley from Army of Darkness:
Yes, he is totally a Paladin. He does nothing evil and only a little choatic.
Mostly lawful...just not good at paying attention to details.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Feb 20, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> *Ashley* from Army of Darkness:




Ashley? Are you serious


----------



## Starbuck_II (Feb 20, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> Ashley? Are you serious



 What? So he gets the babe. And calls the primitive people primitive/savages (come on, compared to now they are).

Ashley is so a Paladin: he has tons of Charisma. Not much wisdom though (he didn't need spells much after all).


----------



## ExploderWizard (Feb 20, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> What? So he gets the babe. And calls the primitive people primitive/savages (come on, compared to now they are).
> 
> *Ashley* is so a Paladin: he has tons of Charisma. Not much wisdom though (he didn't need spells much after all).




There you go again. The character is Ash. Ashley is a girls name. I'm not contesting his suitability to be a paladin, just the travesty of having him called ASHLEY!!!!    Its all good.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 20, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> There you go again. The character is Ash. Ashley is a girls name. I'm not contesting his suitability to be a paladin, just the travesty of having him called ASHLEY!!!!    Its all good.




Actualy, his full name _is_ Ashley J. Williams — Ash is his nickname


----------



## ExploderWizard (Feb 20, 2009)

jdrakeh said:


> Actualy, his full name _is_ Ashley J. Williams — Ash is his nickname




If it wasn't heard or referred to in the film then it isn't true.........lalalalala


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 20, 2009)

ExploderWizard said:


> If it wasn't heard or referred to in the film then it isn't true.........lalalalala




Campbell and Raimi are _liars_! I think I just gained some valuable insight into how edition warz work


----------



## FalcWP (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd say the Operative from _Serenity_.  He believes that he's working to create a better world, he supports law and order as an agent of the government, and he fully believes that his actions - even if it means killing people - are going to make the universe a better place.  He has the humility to realize that those very actions make him unsuitable for the world he's trying to create, and he adheres to his code of ethics and honor as much as he can.

One could certainly argue that he's not LG - he himself would probably agree.  He's a bit extreme in his pursuit of his goals... but he is pursuing those goals for the greater good (as he sees it).  And when he finds out that he wasn't completely right about that greater good... he's able to change.  Maybe his specific actions aren't paladin-y, but I'd say that his personality - his drive, his ethics and honor, his goal to create a better world - are all fitting for a Paladin.


----------



## JackSmithIV (Feb 20, 2009)

FalcWP said:


> I'd say the Operative from _Serenity_.  He believes that he's working to create a better world, he supports law and order as an agent of the government, and he fully believes that his actions - even if it means killing people - are going to make the universe a better place.  He has the humility to realize that those very actions make him unsuitable for the world he's trying to create, and he adheres to his code of ethics and honor as much as he can.




Hmmm... methodology suggest Avenger, if we're talking divine here. VERY avenger.


----------



## Derren (Feb 20, 2009)

Zaruthustran said:


> Assuming you're playing 4E, any warrior whose actions are determined by total faith (faith in god, nation, or organization) will suffice. As long as the character is willing to sacrifice himself (and anything/everything else) for that faith then you're good to go--that's the kind of selfless devotion that defines a paladin.




Its funny that by this most current age bad guys are paladins (+ certain not so kind real life persons commonly known for having long beards and hiding in caves).
They are not very usable as a role model for a child though....

How about that knight from "Flight of Dragons"? Sure he didn't do much, but he had a very paladin worth monologue near the end.


----------



## Thasmodious (Feb 20, 2009)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Buffy Summers.




I was going to mention the lady as well.  Excellent example.


----------



## ProfessorCirno (Feb 20, 2009)

Derren said:


> Its funny that by this most current age bad guys are paladins (+ certain not so kind real life persons commonly known for having long beards and hiding in caves).
> They are not very usable as a role model for a child though....
> 
> How about that knight from "Flight of Dragons"? Sure he didn't do much, but he had a very paladin worth monologue near the end.




I never even watched Flight of Dragons and I know the *incredibly awesome* monologue.

It's been made into a few paladin "Motivational poster" type pictures, I believe.


----------



## S'mon (Feb 20, 2009)

Scott Bakula always plays paladins (Quantum Leap, Enterprise)


----------



## S'mon (Feb 20, 2009)

Thasmodious said:


> I was going to mention the lady as well.  Excellent example.




Yeah, Buffy is a fine example.  Dedicated Lawful Good, and sticks with it above both the flawed commands of her superiors (LN) and the exigencies of the moment (NG-CG).  Buffy's sense of duty and commitment to the good shows a good example of Paladinhood in a flawed world.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Vash the Stampede from Trigun (anime).  I'll assume no one posting so far has ever seen Trigun, otherwise I'm shocked he hasn't been named. 

Possibly Michael Westen (Burn Notice), for a more roguish paladin.

Hercules from the old tv series is totally a paladin.  Forgot the exact name, starred Kevin Sorbo.  Heck, the Disney version is, too.


----------



## MarkChevallier (Feb 20, 2009)

The song "The Impossible Dream" from "Man of La Mancha" is the absolute best Paladin song ever, totally sums up the paladin mindset. The lyrics:

To dream ... the impossible dream ...
To fight ... the unbeatable foe ...
To bear ... with unbearable sorrow ...
To run ... where the brave dare not go ...
To right ... the unrightable wrong ...
To love ... pure and chaste from afar ...
To try ... when your arms are too weary ...
To reach ... the unreachable star ... 

This is my quest, to follow that star ... 
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far ... 
To fight for the right, without question or pause ... 
To be willing to march into Hell, for a Heavenly cause ... 

And I know if I'll only be true, to this glorious quest, 
That my heart will lie will lie peaceful and calm, 
when I'm laid to my rest ... 
And the world will be better for this: 
That one man, scorned and covered with scars, 
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage, 
To reach ... the unreachable star ...


----------



## FireLance (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the elegant simplicity of the Old Code from the movie Dragonheart, even if the knight Bowen does spend most of the movie acting in a rather un-paladinlike fashion:
A knight is sworn to valor.
His heart knows only virtue. 
His blade defends the helpless.
His might upholds the weak.
His word speaks only truth. 
His wrath undoes the wicked.​


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

No one has mentioned Ladyhawke?

It's a bit tragic, but no less Paladiny for that.

Most of Jet Li's characters - when he isn't playing the obvious villain - are Paladins.

Chow Yun Fat's character in either Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon or Hardboiled are Paladins - and very different takes on the type I might add.

Michelle Yeoh's character in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon is a pretty sweet example of the investigative Paladin - though she lacks the divine elements aside from being Kung Fu enlightened.


----------



## FireLance (Feb 20, 2009)

And how could I have forgotton two of my favorite cartoon heroes:

Goliath from Gargoyles.
Optimus Prime from Transformers.


----------



## FalcWP (Feb 20, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Possibly Michael Westen (Burn Notice), for a more roguish paladin.




Ooh, good call.  Michael definitely has some Paladin traits.  Always fighting for the little guy, refusing payment for jobs on a few occasions...

Nate Ford (Leverage) is another one in the same vein.  He and his team of thieves only take jobs to go after bad people, and Nate often uses the law to trip up said bad people.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Feb 20, 2009)

Earl from My Name is Earl? (a bit out there I think but a good example of potential paladin background).
Auron from FFX.
Disney's Hercules


----------



## Runestar (Feb 20, 2009)

They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 20, 2009)

Runestar said:


> They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....




True, there aren't many TV/movie representations of guys in armor whoopin' evil butt and laying hands to heal his wounded companions... but he's looking for personality mainly, and even if the characters mentioned in this thread don't show paladin _powers_, they show paladin-like attitude.

I'd suggest Parn from Records of Lodoss War (even if he's clearly a fighter).

AR


----------



## FalcWP (Feb 20, 2009)

Runestar said:


> They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....




Well, in a story that doesn't have magic, that's really what a Paladin is going to be.


----------



## FalcWP (Feb 20, 2009)

Runestar said:


> They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....




Well, in a story that doesn't have magic, that's really what a Paladin is going to be.


----------



## Mournblade94 (Feb 20, 2009)

Paksenarion from Elizabeth Moon's "The Deeds of Paksenarion", is a quintessential book for players of paladins.

It shows a girl grow from a farmer to soldier to paladin.

Best paladin story ever...

Next to Luke Skywalker...

And Steve Rogers

Ok so third best paladin ever.


----------



## Whimsical (Feb 20, 2009)

My paladin archetype is Nicholas Angel from the movie Hot Fuzz. He excels at being lawful and is also very good. But he is rather sad and he could also benefit from an above-average Charisma, so that he can inspire people with his diligence instead of annoy them.

I really like that even in the end when he becomes badass to tackle an insurmountable opponent, although he is loaded to bear with firearms he is so precise with his assault that he is able to arrest every criminal afterward. Every person he shot was within his right to kill, but he didn't. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO9xhRrsy9A]YouTube - Hot Fuzz International Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Feb 20, 2009)

A good example of a paladin who falls, inch by inch and excruciatingly slowly, is Seth Bullock, from "Deadwood."  (God, I miss that show.)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Runestar said:


> They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....






Altamont Ravenard said:


> True, there aren't many TV/movie representations of guys in armor whoopin' evil butt and laying hands to heal his wounded companions... but he's looking for personality mainly, and even if the characters mentioned in this thread don't show paladin _powers_, they show paladin-like attitude.
> 
> I'd suggest Parn from Records of Lodoss War (even if he's clearly a fighter).
> 
> AR




Well, yes.  That's why I wanted to say Parn, but didn't.  In an environment w/o magic, it's ok if a "paladin" example has none.  But Lodoss was based from D&D and has blatant magic usage,  and Parn is very clearly just a LG Fighter, so I decided not to name him.  I guess he's more like Roy from oots: a LG Fighter who probably could be a Paladin, but just happens to not be.

Far as faith goes, it's never concerned me that much, so my selections are more focused on the code and ideals of being a paladin.  My friends and I into philosophy years ago unanimously decided Immanuel Kant's ethics best matched for a Paladin, so I look for characters that fit such an outlook.  That said, Spiderman, with his always "anonymous" (as far as Peter Parker's concerned) acts and definite sense of duty in performing them (sometimes clearly wishing he didn't have to) would be an amazing paladin.

Immanuel Kant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Not only does Kant do a good job of capturing the pure ideals of a paladin, he also is critiqued for being too hung up on punishing the wicked, so following his beliefs could cover a large spectrum, including room  for the warped Miko paladins.  All IMHO, of course.)


----------



## JackSmithIV (Feb 20, 2009)

Runestar said:


> They all just seem like fighters following a paladin's code....




That's why I cited Peter from Narnia.

I don't know that he gets power _directly_ from Aslan, but he certainly fights to magnify the glory of a deity.


----------



## Ourph (Feb 20, 2009)

Jeff Wilder said:


> Superman is a paladin, as is Captain America (Steve Rogers, not James Barnes).




This.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Another not-really-a-paladin-but-would-fill-the-shoes-rather-well example: Benkei.  Really, just replace the loyalty towards his lord with loyalty to x deity, and you're pretty much done.
Saitō Musashibō Benkei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ktulu (Feb 20, 2009)

Big-ears from Goblins - Life through Their Eyes - Sunday, February 15, 2009 is a great paladin with the BEST line from a paladin ever

*Ears:* (on detecting evil) Imagine the worst thing that's ever happened to you.  Now imagine that it's not just happening to you, but to everyone you ever cared about.  That's kind of what [detecting] evil feels like.
*Chief:*  Blaa!  That sounds unbearable!  Why would anyone want to become a paladin!?
*Ears:*...So other's don't have to.

Richard from Legend of the Seeker (on TV more than in the books).  He's really just a paladin like character in the show.


----------



## cdrcjsn (Feb 21, 2009)

Bold or Stupid said:


> Buffy Summers.




Buffy Summers is defintely not a Paladin.  Armor?  Ugh.  So not good for the figure.

Once PHB2 comes out, you'll definitely agree that she's an Avenger.

A divine striker that kicks butt in comfortable, yet fashionably hip clothes?  Absolutely an Avenger.  Divine Slayer class path even.


----------



## Scarbonac (Feb 21, 2009)

Bird-Man.

Not the Birdman of Alcatraz, not _Harvey Birdman, Attorney-at-Law_, but BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRD-MAN!

Ray Randall, gifted with supernatural powers by the Priesthood of Ra, serving Mankind as the White-Winged Warrior of the Sun, Bird-Man! He hurls himself headlong at the foe, dealing out Justice and Whup-ass in equal amounts to the evil, the depraved and the unrighteous!  He flies into the darkness unafraid, strengthened by the Sun, bearing a shield of bright colors and wielding a shining lance of holy light, prepared to do or die as befits a valiant bearer of Truth!


Bird-Man: Accept no substitutes!


----------



## ruemere (Feb 22, 2009)

Caveat: Paladins in my opinion are guys, who work for a greater good, while striving to retain their humanity despite atrocities they are forced to commit (for example, killing is killing regardless of the reasons). Also, mercy or mercilessness, tolerance or righteousness, and an occasional show of weakness, are all possible traits of paladin. 
This may differ from the common visage of a noble knight.

Superheroes:
- Batman - a paladin who follows his own code. He does not kill, refuses to use certain weapons, tries to outsmart his opponents and, though often ostracized, acts honorably. Obsessive. Perfectionist.
- Superman - a paladin who tries his hardest to appease everyone. Somewhat rigid, stubborn and somewhat dense, he still tries to do the right thing.
- Spiderman - a paladin who's always in danger of breaking down. The most human of the trio, he is also best at forming normal relations with ordinary people.

Fantasy:
- Carrot - unfathomably straight guy who must've heard about relativity of space:


> This is one of Pratchett's Big Ideas- there's a quote somewhere along the lines of, "If you get captured, pray it's by an evil man. They'll get the urge to gloat, to prove to someone that they're beaten. If you're captured by a good man, they'll kill you without a word." (This was in the above book)



- Vimes - the smart paladin. He knows how the world works, and he knows how to make it run according to his laws.

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## DonAdam (Feb 22, 2009)

My number one choice:







Sir Didymus!

Actually, I think Labyrinth gives us the archetypal roles: Luddo the controller, Didymus the defender, the goblin striker and Jennifer Connely as the leader.

I also think of Leonardo from TMNT.


----------



## Glyfair (Feb 22, 2009)

FalcWP said:


> Ooh, good call.  Michael definitely has some Paladin traits.  Always fighting for the little guy, refusing payment for jobs on a few occasions...



I agree.  The only place he might fall short of the classic paladin is in the "lawful" area (and that's debatable).

I haven't watched enough of the series, but I suspect Richard might fit in "Legend of the Seeker."


----------



## EroGaki (Feb 22, 2009)

To me, the quintessential paladin is Samurai Jack. He is lawful good down to the bone, dedicates his life to fighting Aku, and does it without stepping on the little man (heck, he usually fails in his quest to find a portal to the past because he has to save someone).

Samurai Jack FTW!!


----------



## Shroomy (Feb 22, 2009)

Though he's not a holy warrior, Lee Adama from BSG is the epitome of a lawful good character.  That would work for the 3e paladin as well as LG 4e paladins.


----------



## Punnuendo (Feb 22, 2009)

Helo from the new BSG. Always does what is the right thing no matter the personal cost.


----------



## Dausuul (Feb 22, 2009)

Going with the traditional, pre-4E view of paladins here.

One could make the case for Aragorn as a multiclassed paladin/ranger. He appears to have _lay on hands_, for example.

The Jedi, obviously, are a science fiction order of paladins, complete with a fallen paladin in Darth Vader/Anakin.

Pretty much any incarnation of Superman or Spider-Man embodies paladin ideals. I'm dubious about Batman, though.

Buffy... yes, I'll agree with Buffy Summers. Although an even better example, in his own show, would be Angel. "Buffy" also includes an assortment of anti-paladins, such as Lucas in the first two episodes, or the Judge; and Faith as an example of a fallen paladin.


----------



## Krensky (Feb 22, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Well, yes.  That's why I wanted to say Parn, but didn't.  In an environment w/o magic, it's ok if a "paladin" example has none.  But Lodoss was based from D&D and has blatant magic usage,  and Parn is very clearly just a LG Fighter, so I decided not to name him.  I guess he's more like Roy from oots: a LG Fighter who probably could be a Paladin, but just happens to not be.




I'm not so sure, I don't think the version of D&D that Group SNE was using in the original replays had Paladins, and the game (theirs, not D&D) that they wrote when the DM turned it into a novel series didn't have Paladin's either.

I'd say both Parn and Spark are usable as Paladin characters.


----------



## Jade712 (Mar 14, 2015)

*In medieval European legend, the paladins were 12 brave knights who were loyal followers of Charlemagne, the king of the Franks and founder of the Holy Roman Empire.*



Chells said:


> My son is starting a paladin but is having a hard time coming up with personality for his character. Can anyone think of a good example of a paladin type character from a TV show or movie. I figured if he could watch the show/movie it might help him shape a personality for his character. Keep in mind he's only 11 so I'd rather not have anything too adult. I was thinking there was probably a good anime example but it is not my genre.




[h=1]Paladins[/h]*In medieval *European legend, the paladins were 12 brave knights who were loyal followers of Charlemagne, the king of the Franks and founder of the Holy Roman Empire. The name _paladin _—from a word meaning a person attached to the court—implies that the knights may have resided at the royal palace.
The paladins appear primarily in a series of legends surrounding Charlemagne, his adventures, and the history of the Frankish kingdom. Many were said to play important roles in the Crusades and battles against the Muslims. Among the most famous works in which some of the paladins appear is the _Chanson de Roland _(Song of Roland), a French poemwritten in the 1000s. A number of paladins also appear in Italian legends, though under slightly different names.
*medieval *relating to the Middle Ages in Europe, a period from about A . D . 500 to 1500

Perhaps the most famous paladin was Roland, the nephew of Charlemagne and main character in the _Chanson de Roland. _The other paladins included Roland's cousin, Rinaldo of Montalban; Namo, the duke of Bavaria; Salomon, the king of Brittany; Astolpho, an English duke; Fierambras, son of the king of Spain; Turpin, an archbishop; Ogier, a Danish prince; Florismart, a friend of Roland; Malagig, a magician; Olivier, a close friend of Roland; and Ganelon, a Frankish count who eventually betrayed the other paladins and became their enemy.
_*See also *_*Charlemagne ; Heroes ; Roland .*



Read more: http://www.mythencyclopedia.com/Ni-Pa/Paladins.html#ixzz3UPG00IZO

P.S. refer to and review movies about King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table, A Knights Tale, Shadow of the Sword, Merlin, Ironclad, ARN the Knight Templar.

additional Information: [h=1]Knights Templar and popular culture[/h]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_Templar_and_popular_culture

The original historic *Knights Templar* were a Christian military order, the Order of the Poor Fellow Soldiers of Christ and of the Temple of Solomon, that existed from the 12th to 14th centuries to provide warriors in the Crusades. These men were famous in the high and late Middle Ages, but the Order was disbanded very suddenly by King Philip IV of France, who took action against the Templars in order to avoid repaying his own financial debts. He accused them of heresy, ordered the arrest of all Templars within his realm, and had many of them burned at the stake. The dramatic and rapid end of the organization led to many stories and legends developing about them over the following centuries. The Order and its members increasingly appear in modern fiction, though most of these references portray the medieval organization inaccurately.
In modern works, the Templars generally are portrayed as villains, misguided zealots, representatives of an evil secret society,[1] or as the keepers of a long-lost treasure. Several modern organizations also claim heritage from the medieval Templars, as a way of enhancing their own image or mystique.


Also refer to and review:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knights_Templar_and_popular_culture#Films
Films[edit]



The mythos of the Knights Templar (presented as the fictional "Knights of the Cruciform Sword") as keepers and defenders of the Holy Grail is also a central plot point in _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_(1989).
Dolph Lundgren plays the role of a modern day member of the Knights Templar in the 1998 movie _The Minion_.


_Carnivàle_, 2003-2005
_National Treasure_, 2004
_Kingdom of Heaven_, 2005 shows the last King of Jerusalem, Guy de Lusignan, and his henchman, Reynald de Châtillon (both of whom were not members of the Templar order), as Templars.[52]
_Arn – The Knight Templar_ (2007).
_Arn – The Kingdom at Road's End_ (2008).
_The Last Templar_ (2009) An adaptation of Raymond Khoury's novel about a New York archaeologist researching the lost secrets of the medieval Knights Templar.
_Ironclad (film)_ (2011)


----------



## Derren (Mar 15, 2015)

A Thread-Necromancer! Kill him!


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 15, 2015)

But if we're discussing the subject anyway, I'll mention Sparhawk from the _Elenium_ by David Eddings and Raseed bas Raseed from _Throne of the Crescent Moon_ by Saladin Ahmed.

Sparhawk in particular is an interesting version of a paladin: the purpose of the Church Knights is to be closer to the "real world" than the clergy, and to understand the difference between worldly human shortcomings and true evil.


----------



## Argyle King (Mar 20, 2015)

80s Hulk Hogan


----------

